# Sicilian: Recamatierna



## orca

Ciao tutti,
I didn't find a Napoletan forum, but if there is one please direct me there.
If not, this word appears in L'inverno dei leoni in the following context:
. . . rammenta gli accenni di suo padre alla malattia del nonno Paolo. Vincenzo non ne aveva mai parlato granché e quel poco che lui sapeva veniva da sua nonna Giuseppina, _recamatierna_.
And also here:
"ci sono imbarcazioni che risalgono al tempo di vostro nonno, _recamatierna._
I understand it's something positive you say about the dead. It appears 6 times in the book in this context, but I'd like to know the exact meaning.
Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

The Latins say requiem aeternam, I suppose ;-)
Eterno riposo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

May he/she rest in peace.


----------



## Necsus

Yes, I suppose it is another way to say "buonanima".


----------



## orca

Grazie mille


----------

